# 2014 Caravans



## Germz (Oct 4, 2012)

Any caravans leaving from san diego area? A few friends and I are leaving Friday morning, anyone else?


----------



## themandillon (Jan 24, 2006)

Im leaving from San Diego Thursday afternoon. Last 2 years I rolled out at 430am Friday- This year going for a little longer event and more relaxed journey.


----------



## mk4jettachick (Apr 6, 2014)

*caravan location in ie???*

I know in previous years there has been a meet point off the 15fwy in Fontana Friday morning to caravan to Barstow? Anyone know if its going to happen this year?


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Leaving early Saturday morning. Have work on that Friday. Only going for the day this year. :screwy:


----------



## Germz (Oct 4, 2012)

ill be leaving from San Diego friday morning with a couple other people. itd be rad to meet up with more people along the way, somewhere along the 15.


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

Wife and I are going to head out Friday morning as well (from Temecula). Can't get rolling until about 8:30 though, as we need to drop the kid off at the bus before starting our journey.


----------



## Drumachn (Aug 23, 2012)

We're heading out Friday morning from Buena Park, CA at 7AM. Two cars so far...Last year we met a few groups at Ontario Mills, then stopped again at Barstow. This year, just gonna head on straight to Vegas. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## FAneek (May 5, 2014)

What time are you guys leaving SD? i live in temecula area and planning on leaving the same day. Maybe i can meet you guys off the 15 in Temecula?


----------



## Germz (Oct 4, 2012)

we were planning on leaving fairly early to beat traffic. but if there are bigger groups we could hop on, then we can leave whenever.


----------



## FAneek (May 5, 2014)

Germz said:


> we were planning on leaving fairly early to beat traffic. but if there are bigger groups we could hop on, then we can leave whenever.


Do you guys have an exact time by any chance?


----------



## oWoboros (Nov 18, 2013)

Leaving Friday morning as well, but from Chino. I'd love to meet up with some of you where the 60 meets the 15. :wave:


----------



## FAneek (May 5, 2014)

that would be cool!
im not an audi owner so hope ya'll dont mind me rolling with you guys


----------



## Germz (Oct 4, 2012)

i dont have an exact time. but i just saw this posted in the SoCal forum. this guy has exact times, and its in the same area. so im thinking about hopping in on this. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6968401-Wuste-14-Caravan-Friday-Morning-(5-30)


----------



## oWoboros (Nov 18, 2013)

Cool. I'm in for that.


----------



## FAneek (May 5, 2014)

Germz said:


> i dont have an exact time. but i just saw this posted in the SoCal forum. this guy has exact times, and its in the same area. so im thinking about hopping in on this. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6968401-Wuste-14-Caravan-Friday-Morning-(5-30)


Cool. I guess we all can hop on this! see you guys there


----------

